# هاتتصرف أزاى ؟ موضوع تربوى للمناقشة



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 يوليو 2017)

*مساء الخير ..**
حابب اتناقش معاكم وأسمع أرائكم فى موضوع ( تربوى ) ..
بالنسبة للعصر اللى احنا عايشينه دلوقتى من انفتاح وحرية وصعوبة فى تربية الأبناء أو السيطرة عليهم بالذات فى مرحلة المراهقة ..
حابب أعرف أرائكم وتصرفكم فى الحالات دى ..
-	أكتشفت أبنك / بنتك بيتعاطى مخدرات ..
-	........................ له ميول ألحادية ..
-	........................ليه علاقات جنسية بالجنس الأخر ..
-	.......................ليه ميول مثلية جنسية ..
أتمنى أننا نستفيد من بعض ولأن فى كتير مننا فى بداية حياته الزوجية فأكيد هايستفيد بمن مر بتجربة أو له خبرة فى الأمور دى ..
*


----------



## أَمَة (28 يوليو 2017)

موضوع رائع فعلا و يستحق النقاش للفائدة.

سأكتب تجربتي الشخصية مع أبنائي. أعطيني بعض الوقت ايها الإبن الغالي *عبد المسيح*


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يوليو 2017)

موضوع مهم جدا استاذ عبد يسوع 
ولا انا كأم بصاحب اولادى لكن بفتش موبايل ابنى وبنتى لسه جايب لها موبايل الشهر ده لكن برضوه بفتش وراها كمان اليوتيوب اشوف بيسمعوا ايه وبيتفرجوا على ايه 
وكمان  الفيس ومعنديش فيس مقدرش ادخله وهما كمان يقدروا يدخلوا الفيس بتاعى وبتاع باباهم 
 والماسنجر بتاعهم اعرف بيتكلموا مع مين
ولو هما بره اتصل انت فين متأخر ليه لو درس اتصل بالمدرس كأنى بسأل على مستواهم 
  اصحابهم اعلمهم من هما وصغيرين ازاى يختاروا ومنمش عدم ثقه فيهم لكن عدم ثقه فى الناس اللى بره الدنيا صعبه ومفيهاش ا مان 
وابنى لما تعبنى بقى يقعد فى نادى الكنيسه كتير نزلته شغل مع باباه بقى يرجع تعبان وميخرجش غير يوم اجازته كمان بالليل ويرجع بسرعه 
عايزه اضيف حاجه اخيره اتمنى من الاهل يهتموا بأولادهم روحيا زى ما بيهتموا بتعليمهم
انا لما بصلى بقول لربنا نفسى يارب اولادى يفرحوا قلبك ولا يهمنى دكاتره ولا مهندسين اهم حاجه يكونوا اولادك وصورتك على الارض وقتها هقول بفخر عرفت اربى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يوليو 2017)

*أعتقد إن الموضوع بسيط 

يعنى مثلا موضوع المخدرات : دا بالذات بيكون واضح أوى 

مثلا : ح يحتاج فلوس عشان يشترى المخدرات 

ح يبان على معدل النوم و الاستيقاظ 

____________________

بالنسبة للميول الإلحادية 

ما أقدرش أفيدك فيها : أنا ح أقرأ معاك المشاركات

__________________

بالنسبة للعلاقات مع الجنس الآخر 

أعتقد ديه برضوا مش صعبة بالنسبة للصبيان 

يعنى مثلا : العادى بالنسبة للبلوغ فى الصبيان : موضوع الاحتلام 

لو ليه علاقات مع الجنس الآخر : أعتقد موضوع الاحتلام ح يقل شوية أو يمكن يختفى 

(الله أعلم)

_________________

بالنسبة للمثلية 

ديه برضوا بتبقى واضحة جدا جدا 

فى السلوكيات العادية يعنى 

________________

هو الموضوع بسيط 

بس عايز شوية ملاحظة و مراقبة و متابعة و توجيه 




*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يوليو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> موضوع رائع فعلا و يستحق النقاش للفائدة.
> 
> سأكتب تجربتي الشخصية مع أبنائي. أعطيني بعض الوقت ايها الإبن الغالي *عبد المسيح*



*منتظر مشاركة حضرتك يا أمى أكيد هنستفاد كلنا منها ..*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يوليو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا استاذ عبد يسوع
> ولا انا كأم بصاحب اولادى لكن بفتش موبايل ابنى وبنتى لسه جايب لها موبايل الشهر ده لكن برضوه بفتش وراها كمان اليوتيوب اشوف بيسمعوا ايه وبيتفرجوا على ايه
> وكمان  الفيس ومعنديش فيس مقدرش ادخله وهما كمان يقدروا يدخلوا الفيس بتاعى وبتاع باباهم
> والماسنجر بتاعهم اعرف بيتكلموا مع مين
> ...


*
موضوع أنك تصاحبى أولادك ده ممتاز لأنهم هيكون عندهم صراحة معاكى ويحكوا كل حاجة وبكدا تقدرى تلحقى الأمور بدرى ..
حكاية التفتيش وراهم تخلى بالك لأن لو الولد او البنت عرف كدة هيحس انك مش بتثقى فيه وده مش حلو ..
موضوع الشغل كويس ومش كويس أزاى ؟
يعنى هو بيكتسب خبرة وبيتعود على الاعتماد على النفس لكن فى نفس الوقت بيضيع منه مرحلة من حياته المفروض يستمتع بيها ويتعلم منها اللى يناسب مرحلته العمرية ..
بس برضه كنت حابب اعرف طريقة تعاملك فى الحالات اللى ذكرتها ..
ويارب طبعا ما تتعرضيش ليها ..
أشكرك على المشاركة ..*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أعتقد إن الموضوع بسيط
> 
> يعنى مثلا موضوع المخدرات : دا بالذات بيكون واضح أوى
> 
> ...


*
يا باشمهندسة يا دكتورة سؤالى مش تعرفى ازاى سؤالى تتعاملى ازاى بعد ما عرفتى ..*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 يوليو 2017)

> * -    ........................ له ميول ألحادية ..*


انا عندى أفكار كثيرة عن هذا الموضوع بالرغم قلة الخبرة عند ناس كثيرون وللاسف عند خدام واقولها وقلبى مكسور عن اباء الكنيسة بعدم الرد الوفى 

اولاً الميول الالحادية لا تظهر الا فى وقت المراهقة على ما اعتقد وهدا وقت صعب جداً وحرج 
ثانياً:فى عظات اجنبية وكتب متوفرة على النت بصورة كبيرة للرد على هده المواضيع مثل هدا * * *"علم النفس الخاص بالإلحاد"آر سي سبرول* *

التحدث مع الابن بصورة كبيرة عن الله والخلق بصورة رائعة وعن قراءة لهده المواضيع لكى الرد على سؤال يطُرح من السائل

*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يوليو 2017)

بايبل333 قال:


> انا عندى أفكار كثيرة عن هذا الموضوع بالرغم قلة الخبرة عند ناس كثيرون وللاسف عند خدام واقولها وقلبى مكسور عن اباء الكنيسة بعدم الرد الوفى
> 
> اولاً الميول الالحادية لا تظهر الا فى وقت المراهقة على ما اعتقد وهدا وقت صعب جداً وحرج
> ثانياً:فى عظات اجنبية وكتب متوفرة على النت بصورة كبيرة للرد على هده المواضيع مثل هدا * * *"علم النفس الخاص بالإلحاد"آر سي سبرول* *
> ...



*شكرا على مشاركتك القيمة ..
يعنى المفروض احنا كأباء وأمهات يبقى عندنا خلفية ونقرا كتب للرد على ما يثور داخل ذهن أبنائنا من هذه الجهة ..*


----------



## aymonded (29 يوليو 2017)

هو بصراحة في مشكلة في تربيتنا لأولادنا أو حتى خدمتنا، لأن مش بس ممكن تكتشف ده في الأسرة بل ممكن في الخدمة نفسها، والموضوع عايز حكمة وتدبير غير عادي مع صبر ومثابرة، لأن الحل مش سهل خالص، وعايزة احتمال يفوق الوصف، لأن غالباً بيبقى فيه أسباب كتير متداخله عايزة عقل متفتح وقلب كبير وقدرة على الأحتمال في المحبة، لأن الأساس هو نقص المحبة من جهة إعلانها ووضوحها، وعن نفسي قابلت في الخدمة وغيرها ناس بهذا الشكل، اللي اتجه للإلحاد، واللي بيمشي مع بنات ويخدعهم علشان عايز يتمم شهوته بأي حال، واللي بيشرب مخدرات ووصل لمرحلة الوضع الخطر، واللي عنده ميول شاذة أو منحرفة بأشكال شتى، طبعاً كنت باصلي واطلب معونة الله، وبحاول اكون صديق لكل واحد فيهم وكاتم سره، ففي البداية سعيت للصداقة والدردشة بهدوء حول اهتمام كل واحد فيهم، يعني مش ركزت على المشكلة مباشرة ولا جبت سيرة معرفتي بالأمور علشان مش أجرح نفسية اللي قدامي... عموماً ده كلام مبدأي حصل مش عايز اطول في الحديث، لكن ده كان أساس الانطلاق والعمل على رجوع النفس لطريق مستقيم..

مع إني كنت حذر جداً من حتى أنوه ولو من بعيد أني أعرف سرّ اللي قدامي، أو حتى أُشير من بعيد على مشكلته، لأن أساس المشكلة ليس في المظهر ولا النتيجة، لأنها مجرد عرض بيدل على مشكلة عميقة في النفس، لأن متى عُرف السبب تم توجيه النفس توجيه سليم، لأن حتى الإلحاد لازم يكون له سبب وغالباً بيبقى صدام خاص مع حد في الكنيسة أو بسبب الضغط النفسي والإجبار على الصلاة والصوم وممارسة الأسرار بشكل آلي، او مشكلة من جهة الشعور بالأبوة.. الخ، غير موضوع الجنس بيبقى ساعات سببه عدم معرفة النفس وقيمة الجسد أو عدم وجود الإشباع النفسي وسط الأسرة بطريقة صحيحة وسليمة، غير موضوع الإهمال الأسري من جهة وضع للطفل رأي وسط الأسرة ليشعر انه منها وفيها وله أهميه حقيقية وصعب الاستغناء عنه وعن رأيه.. الخ، ما علينا باعتذر عن التطويل، لكن الموضوع يطول جداً، لأن الأسباب متعددة وعلاجها بياخد وقت طويل ويحتاج لصبر عظيم، اي روح أبوة وصدر متسع جداً.
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يوليو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> هو بصراحة في مشكلة في تربيتنا لأولادنا أو حتى خدمتنا، لأن مش بس ممكن تكتشف ده في الأسرة بل ممكن في الخدمة نفسها، والموضوع عايز حكمة وتدبير غير عادي مع صبر ومثابرة، لأن الحل مش سهل خالص، وعايزة احتمال يفوق الوصف، لأن غالباً بيبقى فيه أسباب كتير متداخله عايزة عقل متفتح وقلب كبير وقدرة على الأحتمال في المحبة، لأن الأساس هو نقص المحبة من جهة إعلانها ووضوحها، وعن نفسي قابلت في الخدمة وغيرها ناس بهذا الشكل، اللي اتجه للإلحاد، واللي بيمشي مع بنات ويخدعهم علشان عايز يتمم شهوته بأي حال، واللي بيشرب مخدرات ووصل لمرحلة الوضع الخطر، واللي عنده ميول شاذة أو منحرفة بأشكال شتى، طبعاً كنت باصلي واطلب معونة الله، وبحاول اكون صديق لكل واحد فيهم وكاتم سره، ففي البداية سعيت للصداقة والدردشة بهدوء حول اهتمام كل واحد فيهم، يعني مش ركزت على المشكلة مباشرة ولا جبت سيرة معرفتي بالأمور علشان مش أجرح نفسية اللي قدامي... عموماً ده كلام مبدأي حصل مش عايز اطول في الحديث، لكن ده كان أساس الانطلاق والعمل على رجوع النفس لطريق مستقيم..
> 
> مع إني كنت حذر جداً من حتى أنوه ولو من بعيد أني أعرف سرّ اللي قدامي، أو حتى أُشير من بعيد على مشكلته، لأن أساس المشكلة ليس في المظهر ولا النتيجة، لأنها مجرد عرض بيدل على مشكلة عميقة في النفس، لأن متى عُرف السبب تم توجيه النفس توجيه سليم، لأن حتى الإلحاد لازم يكون له سبب وغالباً بيبقى صدام خاص مع حد في الكنيسة أو بسبب الضغط النفسي والإجبار على الصلاة والصوم وممارسة الأسرار بشكل آلي، او مشكلة من جهة الشعور بالأبوة.. الخ، غير موضوع الجنس بيبقى ساعات سببه عدم معرفة النفس وقيمة الجسد أو عدم وجود الإشباع النفسي وسط الأسرة بطريقة صحيحة وسليمة، غير موضوع الإهمال الأسري من جهة وضع للطفل رأي وسط الأسرة ليشعر انه منها وفيها وله أهميه حقيقية وصعب الاستغناء عنه وعن رأيه.. الخ، ما علينا باعتذر عن التطويل، لكن الموضوع يطول جداً، لأن الأسباب متعددة وعلاجها بياخد وقت طويل ويحتاج لصبر عظيم، اي روح أبوة وصدر متسع جداً.
> ​


*
حلو جدا أستاذ أيمن ..
يعنى ملخص اللى حضرتك قولته فى التعامل مع الأمور دى ..
- الصلاة ..
- إظهار المحبة ..
- نكون أصدقاء ..
- ماندخلش فى مواجهة وفضح أو معايرة ..
- نصبر ومانستعجلش النتايج ..
مشاركة مميزة وحكيمة ..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مساء الخير ..**
> حابب اتناقش معاكم وأسمع أرائكم فى موضوع ( تربوى ) ..
> بالنسبة للعصر اللى احنا عايشينه دلوقتى من انفتاح وحرية وصعوبة فى تربية الأبناء أو السيطرة عليهم بالذات فى مرحلة المراهقة ..
> حابب أعرف أرائكم وتصرفكم فى الحالات دى ..
> ...


*تعاطى الابن للمخدرات
الحل
+ ايداع الابن فى مصحه للعلاج من الادمان وعلى قدر الامكان السريه التامه
++التفتيش عن اصدقاء الابن ومحاولة فهم كيف كانت البدايه
+++قلب الطاوله على المتسببين فى وصول الابن لهذه الدرجه
++++البحث عن الاسباب النفسيه التى دفعت الابن لهذا المنحى
سواء محاولة جلب انتباه او تعويض عن نقص حب او للتغلب على النقص
+++++العمل جنب الى جنب مع السلطه الكهنوتيه او المرشديين الروحيين لايصال الضحيه الى حضن المسيح الشافى*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يوليو 2017)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تعاطى الابن للمخدرات
> الحل
> + ايداع الابن فى مصحه للعلاج من الادمان وعلى قدر الامكان السريه التامه
> ++التفتيش عن اصدقاء الابن ومحاولة فهم كيف كانت البدايه
> ...



ممتاز أستاذ سمعان ..
خطوات ارى انها فعالة فى حالة معرفة أن هناك تعاطى للمخدرات ..
مشاركة رائعة ..


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 يوليو 2017)

ط





عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> موضوع أنك تصاحبى أولادك ده ممتاز لأنهم هيكون عندهم صراحة معاكى ويحكوا كل حاجة وبكدا تقدرى تلحقى الأمور بدرى ..
> حكاية التفتيش وراهم تخلى بالك لأن لو الولد او البنت عرف كدة هيحس انك مش بتثقى فيه وده مش حلو ..
> موضوع الشغل كويس ومش كويس أزاى ؟
> ...



موضوع التفتيش ده بيكون من صغرهم يعنى اتعودوا على كده من الحضانه اللى يدخل افتش شنطته واسأله عملت ايه حصل ايه النهارده فاتعودوا على كده
موضوع الشغل تعالى نعكس لو مشتغلش هيعمل ايه نوم طول النهار سهر للصبح على الفيس والنت 
يخرج براحته يصرف فلوسه عزومات على البنات فالشغل انا شايفه انه هيحميه و يتعود على المسؤليه

التعامل ازاى انا مره ابنى لقيته عامل باسوورد لموبايله و قالى دى خصوصيه فقولت له من حقك   
لكن عايزه اشوف حاجه على النت وانا معنديش تليفون تاتش غير تابلت اخته وقالت انه فاصل شحن
فتحت الفون على  اليوتيوب لقيت بقى فيديوهات تقرف محفوظه عنده انا هاديه بطبعى لكن وقتها 
مش هكذب عليك انا اتجننت وبقيت ا قوله ليه القذاره دى هتستفاد ايه وخاصمته فتره وصالحنى 
بقيت بقى اطلب معونة ربنا وبقيت كمان ادور العلاج ازاى وكنت بتابع دكتور مجدى اسحق وقال ان الشهوه لمدة تلاتين  ثانيه بس لو عديتها الشهوه بتروح وده اللى فاهمته لابنى تلاتين  ثانية تنقذ نفسك وابديتك وهو نفذ ده ونشكر ربنا لكن مع الوقت 
المخدرات والالحاد وقتها لازم اجيب حد متخصص يساعدنى بضايق جدا من الاهل اللى بيخبوا ويداروا  و خايفين من الفضيحه والناس كلها بتكون عارفه على فكره فلازم ادور على العلاج 
ابنى او بنتى هما اللى اهم مليون مره من كلام الناس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يوليو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> يا باشمهندسة يا دكتورة سؤالى مش تعرفى ازاى سؤالى تتعاملى ازاى بعد ما عرفتى ..*



*معلش 

البال مشغول 

_________________

نتعامل إزاى ؟

كل المواضيع الل حضرتك تكلمت فيها : محتاجة إن الإنسان نفسه هو الل يعوز يتغير (الارادة)

رأيى إن الأهل هما الل يلعبوا على الحتة ديه 

يعنى يحاولوا يخلوا قرار التغيير و ترك الحاجات السيئة تكون نابعة من داخله 

_____________

مثلا الادمان 

طبعا أنا موافقة جدا سمعان الاخميمى 

لكن فى نفس الوقت : لازم اللعب على إرادة إبنك أو بنتك 

لأنهم (الابناء) ممكن جدا هم الل يتواصلوا مع أصدقاء السوء

______________

بالنسبة للعلاقات الجنسية 

ممكن اللعب على التخويف من الأمراض المعدية زى الايدز مثلا 

و بكدة نؤثر على إرادة الولد 

_________________

بالنسبة للميول المثلية (الشواذ)

ديه بأة لااااااااازم يكون هو الل عايز يتغير 

لااااااااااازم لاااااااااااااازم 

وممكن المتابعة مع د. أمراض نفسية (إذا لزم الأمر)

_________________

بالنسبة للميول الالحادية 

ديه إحنا كآباء و أمهات : لازم نكون مثقفين كفاية للاجابة على أسئلتهم 

بحيث تكون الاجابات مقنعة 

_______________

و فى الأخير لازم يجربوا حلاوة الحياة مع المسيح 

مش بالاجبار طبعا

لكن إحنا نكون قدوة جيدة فى بيوتنا 

حوار و محبة و صلوات و توجيه و إحتواء و تنبيه و صبررررر

و أهم حاجة كمان : نديهم جزء كافى من وقتنا 

أحيانا مشغولياتنا كآباء تنسينا أهم شىء ممكن نديه لأولادنا و هو الوقت 
​*


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يوليو 2017)

*بصراحة هو موضوع معقد جدا بس يكون سهل جداً عن طريق قراءة الاباء والامهات كتب كثيرة عن التربية احنا عندئنا كتب رائعة لا نستغلها هى فى المكتبات تبحث عن مايريدها لكى تحل مشاكله ولكن تعفنت ولا أحد يهتم هنفضل نتكلم مع نفسنا ونروح وراء وقدام ومناقشات كثيرة الحل الوحيد لهدا الموضوع"فتشوا الكتب"
هدا كتاب رائع جدا 
 http://www.christianlib.com/11510.html/11510
*
*كيف تكون بطلا لاولادك ؟  جوش ماكدويل   / ديك  داي

وعندى كتاب أسمه:كيف تحقق دعوتك فى حياة أبنائك..؟
للقس مكرم غالى الياس  كتاب رائع جداً جداً 
المعرفة حلوة ومع أحترامى لجميع الاعضاء كلهم ليس لدينا المعرفة الصحيحة للرد على هده المواضيع بصورة كبيرة كلنا بينتكلم عن طريقة افكار قد تصيب وقد تخطى وانا اولكم فلم لا نلجا للكتب .؟
أين هى ..؟
لست خاطب ولا متزوج ولكن بقراء كثير للمواضيع دى فمادا عن الاباء..؟
*


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يوليو 2017)

أنا هتكلم بصراحة كبيرة أحنا 5 أخوات 3 اولا وبنتين 
انا كنت اصغر واحد بس جاءت اخت بعد 11 سنة يعنى انا كبر منها 11 سنة 
هى حالياً 14 عاماً عقلى وفكرى بنسبة كبيرة لها عن باقى اخواتى هى تعتبرنى اخ مختلف عن الباقى المهتم بها المشغول بها حتى لو كنت مضايق اجلس معها وعن الاموار ف حياتها فى الخدمة فى الكنيسة فى المدرسة فى علاقتها مع الاصدقاء كانت ضعيفة فى الدارسة اصبحت مهتم بها فى هدا الامر حاليا تتفوق تفوق غير عادى ابى ليس له علاقة ولا امى ولا حتى اخواتى بها كانت ممكن تضيع فى لحظة لولا الاهتمام الزائد بها بالرغم ان عملى 12 ساعة وانى فى كلية 
الامر الاخر هو الخروجات والفسح معها 
لية لا يكون الاباء يوم فى الشهر فسحة للاستمتاع بالحياة بعيداً عن المشاكل والجو الكئيب.؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ط
> 
> موضوع التفتيش ده بيكون من صغرهم يعنى اتعودوا على كده من الحضانه اللى يدخل افتش شنطته واسأله عملت ايه حصل ايه النهارده فاتعودوا على كده
> موضوع الشغل تعالى نعكس لو مشتغلش هيعمل ايه نوم طول النهار سهر للصبح على الفيس والنت
> ...



طيب تمام ..
كويس انك تتابعى حد متخصص فى الأمور التربوية والنفسية عشان مانتصرفش غلط وكويس اوى انك عندك صبر ..
معلش هارجع لنقطة الشغل ..
انا قولتلك أن الشغل هايعلمه المسؤلية ده كويس ولكن فترة المراهقة لازم هايعشها فالأحسن تكون فى وقتها مش متأخرة ..
دة رائى ..
استفدت من مشاركتك دى جدا ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش
> 
> البال مشغول
> 
> ...



ايوه كدة دة اللى عاوز أسمعه ..
نصلى ونكون قدوة واهم حاجة أن الابن نفسه يكون عنده إرادة ..
كويس بس الارادة دى مش هاتيجى غير لما يعرف ويتأكد أن اللى بيعمله غلط ..
لأن اى حاجة من اللى بنتكلم فيها بيعملها وهو حاببها ومش عاوز يبطلها ..
فالنقطة الأولى نوصل له ونتفاهم معاه ونقنعه أن ده غلط وله أضراره ونوريله أمثلة من ناس اتدمرت بسبب ده ..
وبعدين يجى دور الارادة الداخلية عنده وبعدين نبقى نساعده فيها ..
الله ينور مشاركة جميلة ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2017)

بايبل333 قال:


> *بصراحة هو موضوع معقد جدا بس يكون سهل جداً عن طريق قراءة الاباء والامهات كتب كثيرة عن التربية احنا عندئنا كتب رائعة لا نستغلها هى فى المكتبات تبحث عن مايريدها لكى تحل مشاكله ولكن تعفنت ولا أحد يهتم هنفضل نتكلم مع نفسنا ونروح وراء وقدام ومناقشات كثيرة الحل الوحيد لهدا الموضوع"فتشوا الكتب"
> هدا كتاب رائع جدا
> http://www.christianlib.com/11510.html/11510
> *
> ...



أشكرك على افادتنا بالكتب الرائعة دى ..
أثريت الموضوع ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2017)

بايبل333 قال:


> أنا هتكلم بصراحة كبيرة أحنا 5 أخوات 3 اولا وبنتين
> انا كنت اصغر واحد بس جاءت اخت بعد 11 سنة يعنى انا كبر منها 11 سنة
> هى حالياً 14 عاماً عقلى وفكرى بنسبة كبيرة لها عن باقى اخواتى هى تعتبرنى اخ مختلف عن الباقى المهتم بها المشغول بها حتى لو كنت مضايق اجلس معها وعن الاموار ف حياتها فى الخدمة فى الكنيسة فى المدرسة فى علاقتها مع الاصدقاء كانت ضعيفة فى الدارسة اصبحت مهتم بها فى هدا الامر حاليا تتفوق تفوق غير عادى ابى ليس له علاقة ولا امى ولا حتى اخواتى بها كانت ممكن تضيع فى لحظة لولا الاهتمام الزائد بها بالرغم ان عملى 12 ساعة وانى فى كلية
> الامر الاخر هو الخروجات والفسح معها
> لية لا يكون الاباء يوم فى الشهر فسحة للاستمتاع بالحياة بعيداً عن المشاكل والجو الكئيب.؟



انا مبسوط بيك جدا بصراحة ..
اللى انت عملته ده لو كل واحد فينا عمله ماكناش سمعنا كل يوم أخبار الشباب اللى بيضيع ويضحك عليه بسهولة وبأى كلمة حلوة ..
ياريت يا جماعة كلنا نتعلم من التجربة المميزة من اخونا بايبل ..
اشكرك جدا على مشاركتنا تجربتك الجميلة ..


----------



## aymonded (30 يوليو 2017)

هو بس تبقى هناك نقطة، أنا عن نفسي أعرف ناس بتقرأ كتير جداً بشكل مكثف، يعني اعرف ناس ارتبطت مع بعضها وكانت تقرأ بغزارة في أمور التربية وعلم النفس وخلافه، وكل الكتب اللي تم ذكرها هنا في المشاركة واكتر منها كمان، لكن الواقع حينما يفرض نفسه بنلاقي أن لا الأب ولا الأم عملياً بيقدروا يطبقوا كلام الكتب حرفياً أو حتى بمعناها العام، لأن ما أسهل اننا نقرأ ونعرف ومن الصعب جداً اننا نطبق ونعمل، نمط الحياة والتحديات الموجودة مش بتخلينا نعرف نسير في اتجاه سليم 100%، أو حتى 80%، ده بيبقى اقل جداً مما نتوقعه، لأن الأب والأم ليهم نفسيتهم ومشاكل وتحديات ليهم كبيرة للغاية وبخاصة في هذا الزمان، فالموضوع مش قراءة ولا معرفة مع انها مهمة، لكن مش نقدر نضع اللوم كله على الأسرة بنسبة كبيرة ولا ةنعهتمد على القراءة بشكل عظيم ولا كبير، لأن عملهم بياخد وقت كبير وفيه ضغط نفسي مستمر عليهم وواقع من كل اتجاه، طبعاً انا مش ببرر موقف الأسرة، لكن فيه اعتبارات كتير لازم تُأخذ في الحسبان، وكل واحد ساعة لما بيرتبط ويدخل في الزواج عملياً بيلاقي حياة غير ما كان متوقع انه يعشها ومختلفة كتير عن كل أحلامه وحتى في طريقة تربية الأولاد كما كان يتخيلها.

فالموضوع مش مسألة كتب ولا معرفة، لكن الموضوع كيفية مواجهة الواقع وانفتاح العقل والقلب على الأبناء والعمل على الاستقرار النفسي عن طريقة العلاقة بينهم وبين الأهل منذ الصغر دية العامل الأساسي والجوهري في الموضوع، لأن لو لم تتم علاقة بين الأهل والأبناء منذ الطفولة وتستمر بحكمة وتدبير حسن على مر تاريخ حياته وتتدرج من مرحلة للتانية، فهي لن تنفع فيما بعد بل سيصير حالة تضاد ونفور بين الأبناء والأهل بل وقد تصل للتحدي وبخاصة لو الأهل بيتدخلوا في كل كبيرة وصغيرة ولا توجد مساحة من الحرية مع توثيق الصداقة الحقيقية بينهم.

المشكلة حقيقي مش سهلة ولا هي بالبساطة اللي بنتكلم فيها طبعاً، رغم من أنها عايزة تصرف بسيط من بداية ظهور الطفل، لكن من شدة بساطتها بنجدها عويصة وصعبة للغاية، وعموماً لازم نعرف أن التعالم مع الأبناء لا يحتاج لكتالوج ولا للكتب، لأن حتى اللي بيكتبوا الكتب بيرتبوا كلام وينظموه لكنه لن يحصل من الناحية العملية الواقعية بهذه الصورة المكتوب بها، مع ان القراءة مفيدة لكنها مش كل حاجة بالطبع، فلازم كل واحد يشوف روح الموضوع بشكل عام ويكون عنده استعداد للتعب والبذل للنفس الأخير، لأن الزواج مش راحة ولا هو رومانسية بل حياة كلها مشقة وبذل وعطاء إلى الموت، فدية مشكلة الناس قبل الزواج وتخيلاتهم وأحلامهم عن المدينة الفاضلة والبيت السعيد، لكن الخيال والظن والأحلام شيء والواقع شيء آخر تماماً وكل من تزوج يعرف هذه الحقيقة تمام المعرفة.
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يوليو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> هو بس تبقى هناك نقطة، أنا عن نفسي أعرف ناس بتقرأ كتير جداً بشكل مكثف، يعني اعرف ناس ارتبطت مع بعضها وكانت تقرأ بغزارة في أمور التربية وعلم النفس وخلافه، وكل الكتب اللي تم ذكرها هنا في المشاركة واكتر منها كمان، لكن الواقع حينما يفرض نفسه بنلاقي أن لا الأب ولا الأم عملياً بيقدروا يطبقوا كلام الكتب حرفياً أو حتى بمعناها العام، لأن ما أسهل اننا نقرأ ونعرف ومن الصعب جداً اننا نطبق ونعمل، نمط الحياة والتحديات الموجودة مش بتخلينا نعرف نسير في اتجاه سليم 100%، أو حتى 80%، ده بيبقى اقل جداً مما نتوقعه، لأن الأب والأم ليهم نفسيتهم ومشاكل وتحديات ليهم كبيرة للغاية وبخاصة في هذا الزمان، فالموضوع مش قراءة ولا معرفة مع انها مهمة، لكن مش نقدر نضع اللوم كله على الأسرة بنسبة كبيرة ولا ةنعهتمد على القراءة بشكل عظيم ولا كبير، لأن عملهم بياخد وقت كبير وفيه ضغط نفسي مستمر عليهم وواقع من كل اتجاه، طبعاً انا مش ببرر موقف الأسرة، لكن فيه اعتبارات كتير لازم تُأخذ في الحسبان، وكل واحد ساعة لما بيرتبط ويدخل في الزواج عملياً بيلاقي حياة غير ما كان متوقع انه يعشها ومختلفة كتير عن كل أحلامه وحتى في طريقة تربية الأولاد كما كان يتخيلها.
> 
> فالموضوع مش مسألة كتب ولا معرفة، لكن الموضوع كيفية مواجهة الواقع وانفتاح العقل والقلب على الأبناء والعمل على الاستقرار النفسي عن طريقة العلاقة بينهم وبين الأهل منذ الصغر دية العامل الأساسي والجوهري في الموضوع، لأن لو لم تتم علاقة بين الأهل والأبناء منذ الطفولة وتستمر بحكمة وتدبير حسن على مر تاريخ حياته وتتدرج من مرحلة للتانية، فهي لن تنفع فيما بعد بل سيصير حالة تضاد ونفور بين الأبناء والأهل بل وقد تصل للتحدي وبخاصة لو الأهل بيتدخلوا في كل كبيرة وصغيرة ولا توجد مساحة من الحرية مع توثيق الصداقة الحقيقية بينهم.
> 
> ...



الله ينور عليك استاذ ايمن 
لما بتكتشف حاجه زى كده فى اولادك بتبقى صدمه بجد وتفكيرك بيوقف  ربنا يحمينا


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يوليو 2017)

انا معاك فى اللى قلته يا استاد ايمن بس المصيبة الاكبر من كدة فترة الارتباط بتكون عشوائية وغير منطقية والتفكير غير سليم وقلة التعليم بين الاب والام والخ كلها هده اموار لابد النظر فيها فى شباب بتتزوج عندئنا بصورة غريبة جداً وبعد 6 أشهر كله بيطلع المشاكل والعقد النفسية والجدور الوراثية 
الخ لحد ما فى شخص عمل حاجة حلوة فى مصراسمها دبلوم المشورة الالهية "علم المشورة الموضوع ليس مكلف اللى درسوا اتصدموا من اشياء كثيرة جداً لم يتوقعوا نهائياً عن صراعات النفس وكيف يتغيير الانسان الخ وبيتكلم عن المشورة الزوجية وكيفية تربية الابناء بصورة ممتازة 

وأى شخص بيقراء كلامى ولم يعجبه هو اللى بيتحمل المشاكل ام ان عمل بالاموار الكتابية فيجد الراحة النفسية التى لا تقدر بثمن 



> لأن  لو لم تتم علاقة بين الأهل والأبناء منذ الطفولة وتستمر *بحكمة وتدبير حسن  على مر تاريخ حياته وتتدرج من مرحلة للتانية،* فهي لن تنفع فيما بعد بل  سيصير حالة تضاد ونفور بين الأبناء والأهل بل وقد تصل للتحدي وبخاصة لو  الأهل بيتدخلوا في كل كبيرة وصغيرة ولا توجد مساحة من الحرية مع توثيق  الصداقة الحقيقية بينهم.


يا سيدى الفاضل احنا فى مصر بنتزوج عن طريق حبها واحبته وابوة اللى اختارها غير كدة نقص التعليم والاكبر من كدة قلة المال فمنين هيجيبوا الجكمة .؟المشكل الاساسة فترة ما قبل الزواج بتكون غلط مفيش ترتيب للتربية ولا اى حاجة وبعد الزواج الصدمة الكبرى فكان لابد من شى اسمه علم المشورة هدا كافى ووافى 
يا استاد ايمن شخص تزوج وانجب ابناء زوجته لست متعلمة ولا هو ...تقدر تقولى الحياة بتكون ازاى..؟
واى الحل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يوليو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]المخدرات*​​ *[FONT=&quot](*) مش كل متعاطي هو بالضرورة "مدمن" .. الفكر دة خطأ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن فيه أنواع لا تُسبب أي إدمان والإقلاع عنها سهل وبدون آثار جانبية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (*) اللي بيدخلوا مصحات علاجية نسبة لا تكاد تُذكر أصلاً ولا يجب أن تُرعبنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش كل أنواع المخدرات – الأمتناع عنها - بيسبب حالات هيجان للمتعاطي زي بتوع السيما كدة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيفية التصرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (*) لآزم أعرف هو بيتعاطى أية بالظبط .. علشان أعرف أنا بأتعامل مع أية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل المخدر اللي بيتعاطاه سهل الحصول عليه ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هي طريقة تعاطيه ؟ .. ومكان ووقت وسهولة التعاطي نفسه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البيئة المُحيطة مهمة جداً وأقصد ( السكن – العمل – الأصدقاء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجابة الأسئلة دي هي الطريق لمعرفة كيفية التصرف السليم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) لو المخدر منتشر ورخيص ( زي الأقراص بأنواعها ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأنت هنا أمام أسهل الأنواع تعاطياً ... لكنه ما يخوفش لأن رخص تمنه لن يسبب الإدمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأي دواء بديل ( زي الأسبرين ) هيعمله تعويض مؤقت لغاية ما يبطل التعاطي من نفسه ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) الحشيش لا يُسبب أي إدمان لأنه بطبيعته جبان وريحته تفضح المتعاطي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عكس طبعاً أنواع الأقراص اللي بتتبلبع بكوباية مية وكان الله بالسرعليم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإقلاع عن الحشيش من أسهل ما يكون ومايخوفش ولا يُسبب أي آثار جانبية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (3) الحقن والبودرة هي أخطر الأنواع وأشدها فتكاً وخراباً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحصول عليها مش سهل زي الأنواع التانية .. اللي يبدأ الطريق دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيكون قطع شوط كبيرررررر مع أنواع المخدرات التانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني مش من يوم وليلة ولا من أول مرة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى لآزم نعرف تاريخ التعاطي .. وتعمل حسابك أنك أمام (مرض) مثل أي مرض آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محتاج إلي معونة طبية - بلا تردد – ومش شرط مصحات علاجية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه أطباء بيستخدموا أدوية بديلة بتعوض التوقف عن النوع دة من المخدرات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودي كانت تجربة لصديق نجحت تماماً وعدت التجربة السيئة دي على خير[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نظريات النُصح والتوجيه وأستخدام الدين

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لن تُجدي نفعاً .. ( قولاً واحداً على رأي مُعتز :t33 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو أنت أب من بتوع قال الله وقال الرسول – أو – قال الله وقال أبونا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماشي على نظام التنمية الروحية والوازع الديني وربنا هيزعل منك ويخاصمك وبتاع .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و تعيش في دور الواعظ والمُرشد الروحي ... أعرف أنك هتطيِّنها مش هتحلها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنصيحتي ... أنك تركن على جنب وتسيب المشكلة تحل نفسها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفي نفس الوقت مافيش داعي أنك تتعصب وتقلب الدنيا وتهدد وتتوعد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة عبط ولامؤاخذة .. تعامل بهدوء وصبر وشوية برود لو عرفت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عن نفسي بدأت مع أبني قبل ما يحاول الدخول في المنطقة دي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحواديت وحكايات (حقيقية) قابلتها في حياتي .. لكن مش حكيتها بترتيب معين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما كان يبقى فيه مناسبة للرغي أو تقابلني حالة .. أبدأ أحكي بصورة عابرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسيبها تترسخ في ذهنه من غير ما أتقمص دور المُرشد حكيم الزمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بقية النقاط في موضوعك عايزة مشاركات تانية[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]لي عودة ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2017)

بايبل333 قال:


> انا معاك فى اللى قلته يا استاد ايمن بس المصيبة الاكبر من كدة فترة الارتباط بتكون عشوائية وغير منطقية والتفكير غير سليم وقلة التعليم بين الاب والام والخ كلها هده اموار لابد النظر فيها فى شباب بتتزوج عندئنا بصورة غريبة جداً وبعد 6 أشهر كله بيطلع المشاكل والعقد النفسية والجدور الوراثية
> الخ لحد ما فى شخص عمل حاجة حلوة فى مصراسمها دبلوم المشورة الالهية "علم المشورة الموضوع ليس مكلف اللى درسوا اتصدموا من اشياء كثيرة جداً لم يتوقعوا نهائياً عن صراعات النفس وكيف يتغيير الانسان الخ وبيتكلم عن المشورة الزوجية وكيفية تربية الابناء بصورة ممتازة
> 
> وأى شخص بيقراء كلامى ولم يعجبه هو اللى بيتحمل المشاكل ام ان عمل بالاموار الكتابية فيجد الراحة النفسية التى لا تقدر بثمن
> ...



يا غالي هناك واقع حادث هانقدر نغيره ازاي أو نعترض عليه، الواقع غير مسار تفكرينا خالص، حتى ناس كتير فكرت نفس التفكير اللي بتتكلم فيه لكن ساعة الزواج وما بعده كل شيء اتغير بسبب مواجهة الواقع العملي المُعاش، غير ان فيه اتجاه لضبط الحياة عن طريق الوعظ والتنمية البشرية اللي ولا ليها اي لازمة ولم تحل شيء بل الأمور صارت أكتر تعقيد والناس عاشت في وهم، لأن الواقع في النهاية بيفرض نفسه، والحياة الزوجية بتبقى رحلة بين اتنين في حياة شركة مش سهلة وعايزة كل واحد يتخلى عن كبرياءه ومش يتعالى على الآخر ويدخل في صراع معاه، وعغايزة ناس تقدر تضحي وتعرف ازاي تواجه الحياة بصبر وتتعلم من أخطائها لأن من المستحيل تسير الحياة زي الساعة كل شيء فيها سليم وصحيح تمام الصحة كما تشرحها الكتب وتوضحها، عموماً موضوع الزواج وتربية الأولاد مش بييجي بكثرة قراءة الكتب ولا كلام العظات.. الخ، دية عايزة اتنين يحبوا بعض على مستوى الواقع مش الخيال والرومانسية لأن نفسها قصير مش بتدوم كتير... فمواجهة واقعية الحياة الناس مش واخده عليه خالص، لكن بتعيش بمسكنات وأفكار بعيدة عن أرض الواقع، بتبقى غالباً أحلام ما قبل الزواج فقط، لأن كل واحد بيحلم بزواجه بالمدينة الفاضلة وانه هايبقى افضل بكتير من حياة غيره وكل اللي سبقوه، لكن في مواجهة الواقع كل شيء بيتغير تمام التغيير.

مع ملاحظة ان حضور الكورسات المتخصصة مش متاحه لناس كتير، بسبب عملها وانشغالها بترتيب الزواج.. الخ، فمش لازم نعيش في أرض الخيال ويتم الضغط على الناس لحضور كورسات وكمان يدفعوا فيها فلوس، الناس مش مستحملة غلاء معيشة وكمان توضيب بيت وعمل حساب فرح وبعد ده كله كمان فلوس تندفع في كورسات ليها مواعيد صعب حد يشتغل شغلتين أو حتى شغل واحد طول النهار ويقدر يروح كورس، فيه ناس تقدر اوك، لكن فيه مناس مش تقدر وبيبقى عليها ضغط وحمل كبير، فموضوع الدراسة ده غير متاح للجميع، وحتى اللي بيحضروا ويسمعوا وينتبهوا ويتعلموا بتحصل معاهم مشاكل بعد كده، فالموضوع مش في الكورسات وعظمتها الموضوع يتوقف على الشخصيات نفسها وقدرتهم على مواجهة الواقع.
​


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2017)

في نقطة صحيح مهمة لازم اقولها: بالنسبة لفترة المراهقة من الطبيعي اننا نجد الأولاد انهم يقوموا بالعادة السرية، ده شيء طبيعي ومرحلة لازم تحصل، ولازم نغض النظر عنها ومش نسلط عليها الضوء ونجيب كلام من هنا وهناك عن أضرار هذه العادة اللي فيه كتير منها كلام ملفق، لأن لازم نقوم بالتربية الجنسية بطريقة غير مباشرة بهدوء بدون تسليط الضوء بشكل مباشر فيه تهديد ووعيد وكلام ليس بذات قيمة، لأن مستحيل مراهق مش هايعمل كده مهما ما كان حاله حتى لو كان متدين جداً، فمقولة أن (ابني مش ممكن يعمل كده أبداً) ده كلام في الخيال، ولازم ننتبه جداً ونخلي بالنا لئلا نسبب عقدة نفسية أو نكون سبب في تفاقم الأمور، الموضوع يحتاج حكمة وغض النظر أحياناً، وعدم الدخول في جدل حول الموضوع نهائياً، لأنها مرحلة يا اما تتفاقم وتقلب لمشكلة وعقدة نفسية بأي شكل أو اتجاه، أو تعدي ببساطة وتنتهي لوحدها كما هو حاصل مع مراهقين كتير.

ولازم أأكد انه من المستحيل أنه يوجد مراهق لا يعبر على هذه المرحلة مهما ما كانت أخلاقه وتربيتنا له، فبلاش نعيش في الخيال أو نبالغ في تصرفاتنا أو نجزع أو نعتبره ناقوس خطر رهيب.. مرة تانية ما فيش مراهق مش بيعدي على هذه المرحلة لأنها طبيعية جداً ولازم تحصل، بل يمكن لو مش عدى عليها خالص يكون هناك مشكلة كبيرة تحتاج لمتخصص وعلاج نفسي، كلامي ده مش هايقدر يفهمه غير اللي مر بهذه المرحلة منذ الصغر وعارف المشكلة، وكمان اللي أولاده كبروا وعانوا من المشكلة وهو كان السبب فيها.

فمش لازم كل ما نشوف حاجة عند أولادنا نُصدم ونبدأ نحس أنها مشكلة كبرى، فالمراهقة مرحلة طبيعية وبتعدي يا اما سلباً أو إيجاباً، فما يهمنا انها تعدي بسلام وهدوء دون ضجة منا أو تدخل يفسد حياة الأبناء.
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (31 يوليو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المخدرات*​​ *[FONT=&quot](*) مش كل متعاطي هو بالضرورة "مدمن" .. الفكر دة خطأ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن فيه أنواع لا تُسبب أي إدمان والإقلاع عنها سهل وبدون آثار جانبية
> 
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot] (*) اللي بيدخلوا مصحات علاجية نسبة لا تكاد تُذكر أصلاً ولا يجب أن تُرعبنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش كل أنواع المخدرات – الأمتناع عنها - بيسبب حالات هيجان للمتعاطي زي بتوع السيما كدة
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيفية التصرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (*) لآزم أعرف هو بيتعاطى أية بالظبط .. علشان أعرف أنا بأتعامل مع أية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل المخدر اللي بيتعاطاه سهل الحصول عليه ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هي طريقة تعاطيه ؟ .. ومكان ووقت وسهولة التعاطي نفسه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البيئة المُحيطة مهمة جداً وأقصد ( السكن – العمل – الأصدقاء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجابة الأسئلة دي هي الطريق لمعرفة كيفية التصرف السليم[/FONT]*
> ...


*
صباح الفل يا استاذنا ..
طبعا مشاركة حضرتك قيمة جدا ..
احب اعلق على كام نقطة ..
أولا أنا قلت تعاطى ( اللى نقدر نحله احنا ) مش ادمان ( اللى لازم مصحة ) ..
وحضرتك سيد العارفين ان لو تم التمادى فى التعاطى ممكن يوصل لأدمان وتبقى المشكلة صعبة الحل عشان كدة سألت على التصرف الأمثل مع التعاطى ..
فعلا مش كل الأنواع تسبب الأدمان ومش كل الأنواع لها أعراض أنسحابية فى حالة وقفها لكن للأسف حتى الأنواع اللى مش بتسبب أدمان بتبقى عادة ومش سهل يبطلها ..
للأسف المخدرات بكل أنواعها متوفرة جدا وبكثرة هى يمكن غليت أكتر من الأول بس تجار المخدرات بيعرفوا يروجوا لسلعتهم يعنى بدل ما شريط البرشام غالى بيبيع بالحباية والحشيش بالسيجارة فالموضوع من الناحية دى صعب السيطرة عليه ..
موضوع النصح والأرشاد الروحى أو الدينى فعلا مش بينفع مع الكل هو ممكن بس ينفع مع واحد أساسه كويس ولكنه أنساق ورا زمايله واصحابه لفترة بسيطة واتلحق لكن اللى أساسا من وسط بعيد عن ربنا النصح والأرشاد الروحى والدين مالوش اى لازمة بالنسبة له ..
نقطة تصنيفك لمتعاطى المخدرات بالمرض ممتاز وفعلا لازم نتعامل معاه على انه مريض محتاج لعلاج مش مجرم محتاج لعقاب ..
متابع معاك ..*[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (31 يوليو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> في نقطة صحيح مهمة لازم اقولها: بالنسبة لفترة المراهقة من الطبيعي اننا نجد الأولاد انهم يقوموا بالعادة السرية، ده شيء طبيعي ومرحلة لازم تحصل، ولازم نغض النظر عنها ومش نسلط عليها الضوء ونجيب كلام من هنا وهناك عن أضرار هذه العادة اللي فيه كتير منها كلام ملفق، لأن لازم نقوم بالتربية الجنسية بطريقة غير مباشرة بهدوء بدون تسليط الضوء بشكل مباشر فيه تهديد ووعيد وكلام ليس بذات قيمة، لأن مستحيل مراهق مش هايعمل كده مهما ما كان حاله حتى لو كان متدين جداً، فمقولة أن (ابني مش ممكن يعمل كده أبداً) ده كلام في الخيال، ولازم ننتبه جداً ونخلي بالنا لئلا نسبب عقدة نفسية أو نكون سبب في تفاقم الأمور، الموضوع يحتاج حكمة وغض النظر أحياناً، وعدم الدخول في جدل حول الموضوع نهائياً، لأنها مرحلة يا اما تتفاقم وتقلب لمشكلة وعقدة نفسية بأي شكل أو اتجاه، أو تعدي ببساطة وتنتهي لوحدها كما هو حاصل مع مراهقين كتير.
> 
> ولازم أأكد انه من المستحيل أنه يوجد مراهق لا يعبر على هذه المرحلة مهما ما كانت أخلاقه وتربيتنا له، فبلاش نعيش في الخيال أو نبالغ في تصرفاتنا أو نجزع أو نعتبره ناقوس خطر رهيب.. مرة تانية ما فيش مراهق مش بيعدي على هذه المرحلة لأنها طبيعية جداً ولازم تحصل، بل يمكن لو مش عدى عليها خالص يكون هناك مشكلة كبيرة تحتاج لمتخصص وعلاج نفسي، كلامي ده مش هايقدر يفهمه غير اللي مر بهذه المرحلة منذ الصغر وعارف المشكلة، وكمان اللي أولاده كبروا وعانوا من المشكلة وهو كان السبب فيها.
> 
> ...


*
صح يا استاذ ايمن ..
كلام حضرتك صحيح 100% ولازم الكل ينتبه له لأن التعامل الخاطئ مع الموضوع ده بالذات بيقلب بأمر عكسى ..
ياأما بيتحول لمدمن العادة أو يجى كبت واضطراب ويعمله مشاكل جنسية ..
فعلا الأهل لازم ياخدوا الأمور ببساطة وحكمة وبدون ترهيب ..*


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2017)

*هو بالطبع لازم ننتبه أن التربية الخطأ والمتزمته، اللي بنصدرها للأولاد بفكر مشوش بيخلي حياتهم معقدة، وبيحمل ضميرهم ثقل لا يقدرون على حمله أبداً، بيخليهم يا إما يتمردوا وينقلبوا بشدة على الوالدين وعلى الأخلاق العامة ويدخلوا في طريق العادات السيئة للهروب من الواقع الإرهابي الأُسري واللي بتتفاقم مع الوقت، يا إما يعيشوا بثقل الضمير في قلق واضطراب مستمر مع العجز عن مواجهة الأخطاء وتصحيحها بشكل سليم، ويتم تحطيم زهرة شبابه وحياته كلها تبقى مرار لا يتوقف ليوم مماته.

 لأن من خلال الخدمة وجدت شباب كتير محمل بثقل الضمير في أشياء مروا بها في فترة المراهقة وكانت طبيعية، لأن بسبب عدم معرفتهم بهذه الفترة وعدم التوجيه الهادئ من الأب بصورة غير مباشرة أو موجهة بشكل أوامر ونواهي، بيخليهم تايهيين وبخاصة لو كانت تربيتهم دينية متحفظة، ولأنهم مش قادرين يفهموا كل فترة بيعيشوا فيها، فبيتوهوا ويضلوا، لأن كل اللي بيعرفوه عن طريق الأصدقاء والتجربة الشخصية، لكن التوجيه السليم اللي جاي من الأب أو الأم مصدر محبة الولد غايب عنه تماماً، أو بيشوف الأب والأم مجرد سُلطة عُليا تُعطي أوامر ونواهي وتضع قوانين وعقاب لكل شيء، وبالتالي مستحيل يقدر يصارح حد فيهم باللي بيمر بيه نهائياً، لأنها عنده سر عظيم وعيب خطير وعدم أخلاق منه وفقدان كل ما هو صالح، فبيخاف من المواجهة لأن عقابة عظيم وسيفضحوه قدام قرايبه أو قدام اصدقاءه أو اخواته.. الخ، وهاتبقى مصيبة بكل المقاييس.

فتصدير أن الجنس هو الخطية العُظمى اللي لا تُغتفر دية مصيبة بكل المقاييس، لأن الجنس ليس هو مصدر الخطية في حد ذاته، بل لو وصل للولد أنه شيء شريف ومقدس، والله زرعه في الإنسان كغريزة اساسها الحب الصادق، وعرف قيمة جسده وحقيقة الأمور، وان الفترة اللي بيمر بيها أنه من الطبيعي أنه يشعر بمشاعر اول مرة يحس بيها، وانها فترة مهمة ولها دورها في حياته بعد كده، الموضوع هايعدي بسلام والضمير مش هايبقى محمل بثقل يظل ينغص حياته كلها حتى بعد الزواج، لأني عرفت ناس لما اتجوزوا ظهر عندهم العقدة النفسية من موضوع الجنس كأنه مصدر الخطية العُظمى، فبيشعروا في لقاءهم مع زوجتهم بتأنيب الضمير وكأنهم بيتعدوا على وصية الله ودخلوا في الحرام وما يمنعهم عن الصلاة لأنهم مارسوا حقهم الطبيعي..

فمشكلة التربية وعدم عبور فترة المراهقة بسلام وسلاسة، بسبب تزمت الأهل وتصدير أن أفعال المراهق حرام وخطية عظمى وعدم أخلاق ووضع عقوبة قاسية عليه، بيدمر حياته كلها ويخليه ينحرف ويمشي في اتجاه لا أخلاقي، أو يحدث ما هو أسوأ وهو أنه يمرض نفسياً ويحصل كم هائل من العقد لا يقدر ان يُشفى منها على يد أمهر الأطباء في علم النفس، وكل ده بسبب التربية الغير واعية والمدمرة للنفسية والمحطمة لحياته بعد كده. 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *احب اعلق على كام نقطة ..
> أولا أنا قلت تعاطى ( اللى نقدر نحله احنا ) مش ادمان ( اللى لازم مصحة ) ..
> موضوع النصح والأرشاد الروحى أو الدينى فعلا مش بينفع مع الكل *


 *[FONT=&quot]مش أنت يا "جميل" ( على رأي أيمن :t33: ) اللي جبت سيرة الإدمان والمصحات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا كلامي تنويه عام للقراء – عدم الخوف أو الرعب من سماع كلمة ( تعاطي )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فكرتني بالناس اللي لجأت للدين لإصدار فتوى بتحريم (الحشيش)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فطلعت المقولة الشهيرة : إن كان حرام أدينا بنحرقه – وإن كان حلال أدينا بنشربه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتحضرني واقعة طريفة جداً بالمناسبة .. أب من بتوع المشايخ أكتشف أن أبنه بيحشش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راح جاب له سيدنا الشيخ اللي فاهم أن كل اللي بيتعاطى هيقوم يضرب أبوه وأمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان ياخد تمن الجُرعة .. وقال الله وقال الرسول .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والولة كان عامل دماغ حلوة .. أوم بص للشيخ كدة وحب يرد عليه بآية قرآنية فقاله : 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدنا الشيخ مش الحشيش اللي بيخلي الشاب مننا يشتم أبوه وألا أمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( إِنَّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الحَشيِشَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَنْهَىٰ عَنِ ٱلْفَحْشَاءِ وَٱلْمُنْكَرِ وَٱلْبَغْيِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أغسطس 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]في الإلحاد ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الإلحاد في سن المراهقة أو مايليها ( فترة الجامعة ومابعدها أيضاً ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]زيه زي التدين الشديد المُبالغ فيه .. الأتنين موضة ..لكن التاني أخطر بكثير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزي الشيوعية والإشتراكية والليبرالبية والأيدلوجية التقدمية الوحدوية المهلبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجرين برجر والهوت شوكليت و "سما المصري " ما طلعوا موضة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو أبنك لبس موضة الإلحاد ... خد الموضوع ببساطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمع له – لكن لا تناقشه – أضحك معاه على أفكاره - ( معاه) مش عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني ما تتريأش على اللي بيقوله .. ولا تتعصب ولا تتنرفز ولا يركبك العفريت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى تستغفر ربنا .. لأن ربنا هو اللي عطاه مخه دة اللي فكر في إنكاره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن الإلحاد ( في هذه السن المُبكرة ) نوع من أنواع الرفض التي يلجأ إليها كل مراهق

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع شديد إحترامي للآراء التي قيلت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تدخل معه في جدال ديني وكأنك جالس في منتدى تُرد على شُبهات دينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تفتح كُتب لتسميع ما قاله رجال الدين وغيرهم في هذا الشأن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه ثق تماماً أنه قراها قبل منك .. ويمكن حافظها أكتر منك كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لا تحاول أن تشتكيه للغير ( خاصة رجال الدين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك وقتها سيعرف أنك أنت شخصياً مش عارف ترد عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيفقد الثقة فيك – وفقدان الثقة في الأب أخطر بكتير جداً من الإلحاد نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمرور الوقت – ومع أكتسابه خبرات حياتية - أفكاره هتتصفى لوحدها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو كمل في طريق الإلحاد طا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
شيل من دماغك أن أبنك / بنتك – يقعوا ضمن أملاكك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنهم لازمن وحتمن يعيشوا زمنك ونفس اللي أنت عشته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنهم لآبد يكملوا نفس طريقك غصب عنهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو في مرحلة رفض زمنك أصلاً .. ورفض أفكارك وطريقة عيشتك [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أغسطس 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]هو الحوار لسة مفتوح ؟!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا تحول لنظام لي عودة مع الوش الحلو دهون (  )  ؟*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (1 أغسطس 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]في الإلحاد ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الإلحاد في سن المراهقة أو مايليها ( فترة الجامعة ومابعدها أيضاً ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]زيه زي التدين الشديد المُبالغ فيه .. الأتنين موضة ..لكن التاني أخطر بكثير *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وزي الشيوعية والإشتراكية والليبرالبية والأيدلوجية التقدمية الوحدوية المهلبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجرين برجر والهوت شوكليت و "سما المصري " ما طلعوا موضة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لو أبنك لبس موضة الإلحاد ... خد الموضوع ببساطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمع له – لكن لا تناقشه – أضحك معاه على أفكاره - ( معاه) مش عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني ما تتريأش على اللي بيقوله .. ولا تتعصب ولا تتنرفز ولا يركبك العفريت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى تستغفر ربنا .. لأن ربنا هو اللي عطاه مخه دة اللي فكر في إنكاره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن الإلحاد ( في هذه السن المُبكرة ) نوع من أنواع الرفض التي يلجأ إليها كل مراهق
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع شديد إحترامي للآراء التي قيلت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تدخل معه في جدال ديني وكأنك جالس في منتدى تُرد على شُبهات دينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تفتح كُتب لتسميع ما قاله رجال الدين وغيرهم في هذا الشأن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه ثق تماماً أنه قراها قبل منك .. ويمكن حافظها أكتر منك كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*
هو فعلا الألحاد بالنسبة لشباب العرب موضة ..
بس أنا عندى تعليق على موضوع القراية والرد من الكتب ..
المشكلة ان الشباب فى السن ده متحمس وجواه طاقة كبيرة وعنده أسئله كتير
لو ماعندكش الخلفية الكافية للرد عليه هايبتدى يحس انه صح او على الاقل 
هيلجاء لطريق تانى او حد تانى يسأله ..
وعجبتنى دى جدا ..



			شيل من دماغك أن أبنك / بنتك – يقعوا ضمن أملاكك
وأنهم لازمن وحتمن يعيشوا زمنك ونفس اللي أنت عشته
وأنهم لآبد يكملوا نفس طريقك غصب عنهم
هو في مرحلة رفض زمنك أصلاً .. ورفض أفكارك وطريقة عيشتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 أغسطس 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو الحوار لسة مفتوح ؟!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا تحول لنظام لي عودة مع الوش الحلو دهون (  )  ؟*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]



*ولا تقلق  .. معاك يا معلم :t33::t33*:[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 أغسطس 2017)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



[FONT=&quot]في الإلحاد ...​​ [FONT=&quot]الإلحاد في سن المراهقة أو مايليها ( فترة الجامعة ومابعدها أيضاً ) ​​ [FONT=&quot]زيه زي التدين الشديد المُبالغ فيه .. الأتنين موضة ..لكن التاني أخطر بكثير ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]وزي الشيوعية والإشتراكية والليبرالبية والأيدلوجية التقدمية الوحدوية المهلبية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والجرين برجر والهوت شوكليت و "سما المصري " ما طلعوا موضة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
لو أبنك لبس موضة الإلحاد ... خد الموضوع ببساطة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أسمع له – لكن لا تناقشه – أضحك معاه على أفكاره - ( معاه) مش عليه [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يعني ما تتريأش على اللي بيقوله .. ولا تتعصب ولا تتنرفز ولا يركبك العفريت [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولا حتى تستغفر ربنا .. لأن ربنا هو اللي عطاه مخه دة اللي فكر في إنكاره[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولأن الإلحاد ( في هذه السن المُبكرة ) نوع من أنواع الرفض التي يلجأ إليها كل مراهق

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومع شديد إحترامي للآراء التي قيلت[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لا تدخل معه في جدال ديني وكأنك جالس في منتدى تُرد على شُبهات دينية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولا تفتح كُتب لتسميع ما قاله رجال الدين وغيرهم في هذا الشأن[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لأنه ثق تماماً أنه قراها قبل منك .. ويمكن حافظها أكتر منك كمان[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
لا تحاول أن تشتكيه للغير ( خاصة رجال الدين ) [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لأنك وقتها سيعرف أنك أنت شخصياً مش عارف ترد عليه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سيفقد الثقة فيك – وفقدان الثقة في الأب أخطر بكتير جداً من الإلحاد نفسه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بمرور الوقت – ومع أكتسابه خبرات حياتية - أفكاره هتتصفى لوحدها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
لو كمل في طريق الإلحاد طا ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
شيل من دماغك أن أبنك / بنتك – يقعوا ضمن أملاكك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وأنهم لازمن وحتمن يعيشوا زمنك ونفس اللي أنت عشته [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وأنهم لآبد يكملوا نفس طريقك غصب عنهم [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هو في مرحلة رفض زمنك أصلاً .. ورفض أفكارك وطريقة عيشتك [/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش معاك في الكلام ده 
ازاي هضحك ( معاه ) علي افكاره اللي هو اصلا ((مقتنع)) بيها !!!!؟ 

وكمان بتطلب مني عدم مناقشتة وفي نفس ذات الوقت بتمنعني اشتكية لحد علشان مااسقطش من نظرة في عدم مقدرتي في الرد عليه !!!؟

&&& 

انا بقا من رأيي 

اناقشة ثم اناقشة ثم اناقشة واحسسه بأهمية افكاره اللي هي بالنسبالي ( خاطئة ) ومن هنا ابدأ ادخل بيه لافكاري انا الصحيحة
هي فين يا ولاد الصورة بتاعت الواد اللي بيلعب بالكورة 
اه اهيه  :spor2: ههههههههههههههههههههه*[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 أغسطس 2017)

زميلة بنتى طالعه اولى ثانوى وعندها افكار الحاديه 
هى عايزه تتناقش لكن مش مقتنعه بكلامى نهائي دى انا قولت للاباء عليها لانى مش فاضيلها وحتى الاباء كمان مش فاضيين يعنى مثلا تقولى ربنا خلقنى ليه عايز منى ايه 
اقولها احنا اللى محتاجين لربنا تقولى  لا هو اللى خلقنى يبقى هو اللى محتاجنى 
فقولت لبنتى اوعى تتكلمى معها ولا تقنعيها بأى حاجه
نناقش مين دى عايزه تقنعنا بأفكارها


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أغسطس 2017)

*


+ماريا+ قال:



زميلة بنتى طالعه اولى ثانوى وعندها افكار الحاديه 
هى عايزه تتناقش لكن مش مقتنعه بكلامى نهائي دى انا قولت للاباء عليها لانى مش فاضيلها وحتى الاباء كمان مش فاضيين يعنى مثلا تقولى ربنا خلقنى ليه عايز منى ايه 
اقولها احنا اللى محتاجين لربنا تقولى  لا هو اللى خلقنى يبقى هو اللى محتاجنى 
فقولت لبنتى اوعى تتكلمى معها ولا تقنعيها بأى حاجه
نناقش مين دى عايزه تقنعنا بأفكارها

أنقر للتوسيع...


البنت مش مقتنعة بكلامك لانك (ممكن ) تكوني  حسستيها بدون قصد منك انها بتقول حاجة عيب و مايصحش تقولها 

من رأيي نسمعلهم كويس جدا ..نسيبهم يطلعوا كل افكارهم ..عشان نقدر نمسك بداية الخيط 

يعني المثال اللي قولتية ده 
البنت ماغلطتش ولا اي حاجة .. 
طيب ما تيجي نجاوب هنا علي سؤالها 

هو ربنا عايز مننا إية ؟
ربنا بيحب الانسان وبيفرح لما بيسمع صوته 
زي بالظبط لما الانسان بيحب يبص لطفل صغير ويفرح جدا لما يشوف برائته في الحركات اللي بيعملها وبرائتة في الكلام وعدم معرفته بالشر او علي الاقل عدم التفنن في عمل الشر ..
 عشان كدة ربنا خلقنا  .. 
عايز يشوف برائتنا ومحبتنا .. 
عايز يشوف صورته فينا  .. 
عايزنا نكلمة ويكلمنا 
 و لانه بيحبنا جدا  بيجهز مكان حلو نقعد معاه فية 
واحنا كمان منقدرش نعيش من غيرة وزي بالظبط ما الطفل مايقدرش يعيش من غير رعاية مامته وباباه احنا البشر منقدرش نعيش من غير ربنا  
فمحتاجين ( ربوبيته = ابوته ) اللي بتظهر في رعايتة  لنا 


علي فكرة يا ماريا ...
 البنت دي  مش عايزة تقنع حد 
البنت مظلومة .. فيه اسئلة بتدور جواها ومش لاقية حد يتجاوب معاها ويجاوبها (  زي ماقولتي عايزة تتناقش )
اسئلتها مش عيب .. العيب من الناس الكبار العاقلين اللي حواليها ومقدروش يحتضنوها ..

انتي عملتي اللي عليكي واللي تقري عليه  كتر خيرك ...
 سلمي امرها لحد (حكيم )  سواء كاهن او خادمة  
خلي بالك ( حد حكيم ) لان   فيه ناس بتيجي تكحلها تعميها ويشوشروا  علي البنت وده بيجيب نتيجة عكسية*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أغسطس 2017)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



[FONT=&quot]في الإلحاد ...​​ [FONT=&quot]الإلحاد في سن المراهقة أو مايليها ( فترة الجامعة ومابعدها أيضاً ) ​​ [FONT=&quot]زيه زي التدين الشديد المُبالغ فيه .. الأتنين موضة ..لكن التاني أخطر بكثير ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]وزي الشيوعية والإشتراكية والليبرالبية والأيدلوجية التقدمية الوحدوية المهلبية​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]والجرين برجر والهوت شوكليت و "سما المصري " ما طلعوا موضة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
لو أبنك لبس موضة الإلحاد ... خد الموضوع ببساطة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أسمع له – لكن لا تناقشه – أضحك معاه على أفكاره - ( معاه) مش عليه [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يعني ما تتريأش على اللي بيقوله .. ولا تتعصب ولا تتنرفز ولا يركبك العفريت [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولا حتى تستغفر ربنا .. لأن ربنا هو اللي عطاه مخه دة اللي فكر في إنكاره[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولأن الإلحاد ( في هذه السن المُبكرة ) نوع من أنواع الرفض التي يلجأ إليها كل مراهق

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومع شديد إحترامي للآراء التي قيلت[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لا تدخل معه في جدال ديني وكأنك جالس في منتدى تُرد على شُبهات دينية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولا تفتح كُتب لتسميع ما قاله رجال الدين وغيرهم في هذا الشأن[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لأنه ثق تماماً أنه قراها قبل منك .. ويمكن حافظها أكتر منك كمان[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
لا تحاول أن تشتكيه للغير ( خاصة رجال الدين ) [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لأنك وقتها سيعرف أنك أنت شخصياً مش عارف ترد عليه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سيفقد الثقة فيك – وفقدان الثقة في الأب أخطر بكتير جداً من الإلحاد نفسه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بمرور الوقت – ومع أكتسابه خبرات حياتية - أفكاره هتتصفى لوحدها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
لو كمل في طريق الإلحاد طا ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
شيل من دماغك أن أبنك / بنتك – يقعوا ضمن أملاكك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وأنهم لازمن وحتمن يعيشوا زمنك ونفس اللي أنت عشته [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وأنهم لآبد يكملوا نفس طريقك غصب عنهم [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هو في مرحلة رفض زمنك أصلاً .. ورفض أفكارك وطريقة عيشتك [/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...



@بلاش اناقشة 
@ماادخلش معاه في حوار ديني 
@ما اشتيكهوش لحد من رجال الدين 
@لا افتح كتب لما قاله رجال الدين في هذا الشأن   
@ولو كمل طريق الالحاد اشيل من دماغي انه مش من ضمن املاكي لانهم في مرحلة رفض لافكاري 
كل اللي فات ده  معناه 
(  اسيبه في حاله :smile01 )


اية يا عوبد 
انتا معانا ولا معاه :smile01 انتا بتفرشله طريق الالحاد بالوروووود !!؟ 
وبتهيئنا احنا لمعايشته !!؟ هههههههه

 فين الحلول ... فين  العلاج  !!!!!؟
(ولا يكون عندكم ايتوها فكرة بمرور الوقت ان شاء الله افكاره هتتصفي لوحدها )  
والسلامو عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عسسسسسسسسل يا عبود:mus25:[/FONT]* 















*
لابس احسن حاجة قولتها ( حاجتين ) 
ما اتريأش علي افكاره 
اسمع له
ده فعلا كلام تمااااااااااااام  *[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]مجرد وجهة نظر و ( رد عام ) ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
فيه فرق بين "مُلحد" لآ يهتم بالإعلان عن إلحاده ولا يدافع عنه أو عن نفسه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويحترم مُقدسات الآخرين لأنها حقوقهم الطبيعية كبشر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دي الناس اللي عايشة في مجتمعات أحنا نفسنا بنصفهم بالمجتمعات المُتقدمة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومُلحد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] آخر جل همه هو الهجوم على الأديان ونقدها وسبها وسب مُقدسات الآخرين والإستهزاء بها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو أبنك أو بنتك من الصنف الأولآني ... هنا يكون قلقك ( دة لو ليك مزاج تقلق وخلاص )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو لو عايزه يفوز بالحياة الأبدية سواء كنت مسيحي أو مُسلم مافيش فرق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولو أبنك من الصنف التاني ..( الموجود المولود في بلاد العرب السعيدة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعرف أن الأفكار الإلحادية دي ... مجرد رفض لموروثات مجتمعية وأسرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه ببساطة بيكون رافض لدين والديه .. وبيدعم رفضه دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمجموعة من الأسئلة المُستنكرة لهذا الميراث ( بيسموها شُبهات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و.. لأننا في مجتمع ديني مظهري ومُتعبد منغلق ومُتشنج ... مجتمع ضاغط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ستكون النتيجة الطبيعية أن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأفكار الإلحادية دي هتصفي نفسها بنفسها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كتير جداً من المُسلمين بيصوموا رمضان إرضاءاً لهذا المجتمع المُتشنج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو ظاهرياً صائم فرض ربنا ( صايم غصب عنه ) .. وداخلياً رافض لهذا الفرض ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش قادر يعلن عنه .. لأن المجتمع نفسه مصفي هذه الأفكار أولاً بأول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب لو أحنا في مجتمع حُر ؟! ..أو مجتمع متقدم حسب وصفنا أحنا ليهم ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] هتلاقي نسب الإلحاد الأولاني أعلى بكتير جداً مما تتخيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
رأيي الشخصي أن مصر تسير إلي الإلحاد بخطى واسعة حبتين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة مُسلمي هذا البلد .. وما تنخدعش بالتدين المظهري ولا تنخدع بالسوشيال ميديا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أغسطس 2017)

*بس مش ملاحظ يا استاذ عبود اننا بقينا نصنف اللى رافض الموروثات الافكار القديمة الشعبية ..
بالملحد حتى بدون ما ينكر ربنا ..
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *بس مش ملاحظ يا استاذ عبود اننا بقينا نصنف اللى رافض الموروثات الافكار القديمة الشعبية ..
> بالملحد حتى بدون ما ينكر ربنا ..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]الأصل – في اللغة العربية - أن الإلحاد مش معناه إنكار الله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بل معناه هو ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الميل والانحراف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) عن الدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا يعني – أنه بالضرورة – يكون فيه دين الأول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم نصف من يميل عن هذا الدين وينحرف عنه بـ ( المُلحد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن .... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل أفهم أنك تقصد " إسلام البحيري " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمرك ما كنت هتسمع عن " البحيري" لولآ المُجتمع المُتشنج اللي أنا وصفته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولولآ قضيته الشهيرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال بقى : لو " البحيري" دة طلع قال أنا مُلحد وبس ..وسكت وخلاص على كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفتكر كان حد عبره ؟ وألا حتى حد عرف مين دة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو مجرد شخص رافض للدين أو للموروثات الشعبية ...فبدأ يهاجمه .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو هو مُلحد وكفى يبقى المفروض مالوش دعوة بالدين ولا باللي كتبوه ولا بأصحابه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو طلع مسيحي وقال المسيح مش هو الله الظاهر في الجسد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعمل لك أية طا ؟.. أية المطلوب مننا يعني ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هو ياسيدي .. أنت مالك ومالنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن خد بالك .. 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]زي ما بتدي لنفسك حرية الإعتقاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أترك نفس الحرية للآخرين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أغسطس 2017)

لأ انا ماكنتش اقصد البحيرى او غيره انا باتكلم فى العموم ..
وبعدين انا اقصد بالالحاد رفض فكرة وجد اله مش مجرد رأى مخالف فى موضوع معين ..
وبعدين معنى كلامك كدة اننا كلنا هانطلع ملحدين :


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لأ انا ماكنتش اقصد البحيرى او غيره انا باتكلم فى العموم ..
> وبعدين انا اقصد بالالحاد رفض فكرة وجد اله مش مجرد رأى مخالف فى موضوع معين ..
> وبعدين معنى كلامك كدة اننا كلنا هانطلع ملحدين :



المشكلة الحقيقية النهاردة في أن كل واحد بيبص للتاني على أساس يا أما ملحد كافر، أو أنه هرطوقي حانق، أو مخالف.. الخ، لأن طالما وجدت واحد مش متفق معايا في فكرة أو في رأي أو خالف ما تربيت عليه أو ما عندي من قناعة أصبح موضوع في خانة المضادين. 

فكلنا (أو معظمنا بمعنى أدق) أصبحنا في عيون بعض كفرة أو من الخوارج عن الأصول، يعني واحد مش بيؤمن بوجود إله من الأساس، أو واحد عايش بمبدأ وبيعتبره إلهه الخاص، أو واحد مسيحي منتمي لأي طائفة، أو واحد معتنق عقيدة ما بشكل ما، فللأسف مش اتعودنا في المجتمع اننا نترك المساحة لكل واحد انه يختار ويعيش حياته زي ما هو مقتنع بيها، لكن كل واحد عايز يفرض على التاني رأيه واتجاهاته، حتى الأسرة من كتر الضغط على الأبناء بالإكراه في حاجات كتير، فبيمشوا عكس تيار الأسرة تماماً، لأن الضغط بيولد الانفجار في النهاية، لأن الولد بيطلع مكبل بقيود كتيرة مش قادر على حملها، لأن مش ليه حق الحرية في أن يختار ما يتوافق مع قناعته الشخصية، بل لو خرج عن مبدأ الأسرة وفكرها وانتمائتها ممكن يلاقي أن العقاب ينتظره، يعني على سبيل المثال اعرف اسرة عاقبوا ابنهم وهو عنده 19 سنة علشان كان رافض للسيسي ساعة الانتخابات، وأسرة تانية ضربوا ابنهم علقة محترمة (عنده 13 سنة) علشان حضر اجتماع في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وهما اقباط أرثوذكس، وواحد تاني انضرب علقة سخنة علشان اختار كلية فنون جميلة ومش اختار هندسة.. وامثلة كتير صعب اتكلم عنها كلها..

عموماً (بشكل عام) الأسرة نفسها (مش كل الأسر طبعاً) بتنسى أنها لا تملك الطفل، بل كل عملها أنها توجهه وتترك له مجال الاختيار اللي يتناسب مع طبيعة تفكيره، فأولاد كتير بيكون دايماً مضغوط عليهم لكي يختاروا ما تراه الأسرة مناسب ليهم، ومش بيشوفوا امكانياتهم ولا ميولهم الحقيقية، يعني في كل الأحوال ممارسة الضغط بقت نمط شرقي بيحاصر الجميع، علشان كده المجتمع مش ها يتغير ويصير للأفضل بل دايماً هايكون للأسوأ، لأن قلة قليلة هي الواعية وتعرف ازاي توجه الأولاد نحو الأفضل ليكون ليهم حرية الاختيار وينجحوا نجاح حقيقي في حياتهم الشخصية، مع أن أولاد كتير بقوا يتمردوا على أسرهم بقوة، يعني وصلنا لجيل معظمه فلت بسبب الضغط وعدم قدرة الأهل على إخضاعه، لأني ساعات بحس أن الأسرة بقت مدربة أسود في سيرك قومي، بتحاول تسيطر على الوضع وفي النهاية بتفشل فشل زريع.

وانا مش قادر افهم ليه دايماً بنهاجم الناس المخالفين لينا (مش قصدي كل الناس في المطلق طبعاً لكن صارت سمة هذا العصر في مصر على الأخص)، ما كل واحد حر يفعل ما شاء طالما لا يتعدى على حريه غيره أو يخالف القانون.​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 أغسطس 2017)

*فعلا للأسف مش قادرين نعيش كأنسان ..*


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أغسطس 2017)

كل ما تقرب من ربنا كل ما تتحرر إنت نفسك أولا (من نفسك).. وكل ما تتحرر انت نفسك وتشعر بالحرية دي كل ما تعترف بيها أيضا لغيرك وتعطيها *تلقائيا* للجميع.. في النهاية لما توصل لأعلى وأكمل مستويات الحرية: مش ح تعمل كل ما تريد (لأن دي بالعكس علامة عبودية مش حرية) وإنما بالأحرى ح *تدرك *داخليا إن ربنا "هو اللي سايق" مش انت وإن كل شيء من البداية في إيد ربنا أصلا مش في إيدك ولا عمره كان في إيدك! ده اللي ح يخليك بالتالي تلقائيا "*تسيب إيدك*" خالص أو على الأقل تفك قبضتك شوية، تسترخي وترتاح بدون خوف أو قلق أو احتياج إن يكون معاك الكونترول طول الوقت وإلا لا تشعر بالأمان! بالعكس أول ما تتحرر وتترك الكونترول (واللي هو أصلا وهمي ولا عمره كان موجود أساسا معاك) ح تبتدي على طول تشوف بعينك إن الدنيا والحياة بالفعل *ماشية لوحدها زي الفل *بدون أي تدخل منك! مش محتاجة *أبدا *أي تدخل منك! (بل يمكن تدخلك ـ في معظم الحالات ـ هو اللي بالعكس بيخربها)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





يشرب الواد يلحد يتنيل على عينه احنا مالنا أصلا؟؟؟ ده شغله *مع ربنا *مش معانا أبدا.. احنا بس نعمل اللي نقدر عليه (طالما ربنا وضعنا في هذا الموقف) ولكن بهدوء تام وسلام كامل، سلام داخلي حقيقي مش مجرد افتعال، وأيضا باحترام حقيقي لهذا الإنسان صورة الله مهما كان صغير السن واحترام لعمل الله وتدبيره معه.. ثم في النهاية سيان نجحت جهودنا دي أو فشلت *مفيش أي مشكلة أبدا*.. الموضوع أصلا ولا يخصنا.. والعيال دي مش "بتوعنا" أساسا مش "ملكنا".. ولا احنا حتى معاهم النهارده *بمزاجنا *أو عشان احنا *قررنا *كده! ده كله تدبير فائق أعلى بكتير جدا من قدرة عقولنا حتى على استيعابه!


*الخلاصة* اللي عايز أقولها: إنه بغض النظر "نعمل إيه" عمليا (والردود اللي قرأتها كلها الحقيقة ممتازة) اللي بقوله ببساطة هو إنه أيـّـاً ما كانت الخطوات اللي ح نتبعها خلينا نعمل ده بهدوء ورضا وتسليم لصاحب الأمر.. وخلينا نعمله من منطلق "*المحبة*" وليس من منطلق إنه ابني أو بنتي.. بتاعي.. مسئوليتي.. صورتي.. شرفي.. عزوتي.. سندي.. امتدادي.. إلخ! دي كلها ببساطة أفكار "الأنا" وأوهامها، اللي هي طول الوقت مشغولة بأملاكها وأطماعها وتحكمها وامتدادها وأي شيء وكل شيء يحقق بقاءها وخلودها في العالم (مش بس "بغض النظر عن ربنا" ولكن أيضا "غصبِ عن ربنا" أو "بالرغم من ربنا")! لأجل ذلك المسيح اللي قال "*أحبوا أعداءكم*" هو نفسه اللي أيضا قال "إن كان أحد يأتي إليَّ ولا *يبغض أباه وأمه وامرأته وأولاده وإخوته وأخواته حتى نفسه أيضا *فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا"! مش بس كلام صعب أوي وإنما أيضا قمة التناقض! لكن أبدا: البغض هنا ـ كما يعلم أساتذتنا بالتأكيد ـ ليس للأولاد أنفسهم أو الزوجة مثلا أو الأم، وإنما بالأحرى لـ"*العلاقة الزمنية*" التي تقيد الإنسان وتجذبه للأرض وتمنع بالتالي تحرره وانجذابه الطبيعي ـ كمسيحي ـ نحو السماء! أما الولد أو الزوجة أو الأم الإنسان نفسه الشخص في ذاته فبالطبع تربطنا به *المحبة* دائما، اللي هي *ربنا نفسه*، وبالتالي يظل ربنا هو مركزنا وغايتنا وهو اللي بيجمعنا وبيحركنا وليس العلاقات الزمنية الأرضية بكل فروضها وشروطها وقيودها!

مجرد رأي على أي حال.. أنا بس حبيت أمسّي على الناس الحلوة. 

* * *
​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أغسطس 2017)

رائع استاد خادم البتول ومبدع النظرة الجوهرية للموضوع هو التمسك بالحياة المسيحيية بحبها والانتماء لها بشكل دائم والاتكال على الله هو المدبر والمعين والنظير فى حياتنا كلها سلوكنا ممكن يكون ناتج عن موراثات قديمة جداً من الاباء والامهات الخ..فعلينا نمحى الجدور العفنة تتغير افكارنا واشكالنا يجب علينا نتغيير بالقراءة وبالاستماع لمن لديهم الخبرة الكافية لابد ان نعرف الابناء كيف نهتم بهم ونراعهم فى كل مرحلة ويجب نصاحبهم ونشاركهم فى افكارنا وايامنا هما مشتقبلما ولا غنى عنه اذا كنا لا نريد ان نخرجهم للحياة بصورة رائعة فهم لا يستحقوننا لان سوف نكون خيبة امل ضخمة امامهم لابد من وجود علاقة حية الابناء والاباء والامهات مع الله والاستمرار على هدا 


أحكى لكم امر هام :كنت اقراء كتا يوما فيوما فقال عن مزمور حول عينى من النور الى الظلام لم اكن اعرفها الاية نهائيا ولكن تحدث وقال هده تخبرنا عن التلفزيون والفيس والسوشيال ميديا بتبعدنا عن ربنا بكلام وافكار فارغة 
وامور غريبة ومن ساعت ما قراءت صدقا لم اهتم بالتلفزيون ولا اهتم بة اصبح امر فارغ 


الامر متروك لله ولكن نقدم ما نستطيع ان نقدمه لهم هما حياتنا واغلى من حياتنا


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أغسطس 2017)

إنت اللي رائع يا أستاذ *بايبل *أشكر محبتك وكلماتك الطيبة، وكما تعلم أنت من الشخصيات القريبة لقلبي وأسعد صدقا وأفتخر بك دائما ربنا يباركك. أتفق معك تماما، وأعجبني جدا إنك في كلمة واحدة قلت كلام كتير جدا ووضعت الخلاصة كلها: وهي "*العلاقة الحية*" مع الله! آمين! هو ده مربط الفرس كما يقال وهو ده النور اللي أعتقد لابد نحافظ عليه مشرق دائما في حياتنا. أنا عايز بس إذا سمحت لي ألقي الضوء على قولك إن: *سلوكنا ناتج عن موروثات قديمة *وإن علينا نمحو *الجذور العفنة. *الكلام ده صحيح في أمور كتير ولكن في مسألة الارتباط الخاص جدا بين الآباء والأبناء (وخاصة بين الأم وابنها أو بنتها): هذا الارتباط بيكون إلى حد كبير *فطري *أو خلقي، مش مجرد موروثات اجتماعية مثلا، ولذلك نرصده عند الحيوان أيضا مش بس الإنسان. وهذا الارتباط ربنا وضعه فينا لأن لولاه ممكن النسل يفنى بالفعل.. الصغير وخاصة الرضيع ـ إنسان أو حيوان ـ يحتاج رعاية خاصة وإلا *يموت *حرفيا وممكن الذرية كلها بالتالي تنقرض. معرفش هل شاهدت "*معركة كروجر*" أو سمعت عنها؟ ده من أشهر فيديوهات اليوتيوب، قصير حوالي 8 دقائق فقط، تم تصويره بالصدفة وعن طريق هواة في محمية كروجر (جنوب أفريقيا)، ولكن لندرة ما فيه انتشر جدا وحاز على جوائز وكتبت عنه الصحافة العالمية. ببساطة ماذا تتوقع لو إن عجل جاموس صغير وقع *بالفعل *في قبضة خمسة أسود ومعاهم كمان تمساح فوق البيعة! شاهد هنا ماذا حدث:


[YOUTUBE]LU8DDYz68kM[/YOUTUBE]​

كما ترى هناك *نزوع طبيعي *تلقائي لتحرير العجل، شاركت فيه حتى "القبيلة" كلها مش بس الأم والأب، وهو نزوع نجده "طبيعيا" عند الجميع حيوان أو إنسان. الفرق بقا إن عند الحيوان ـ إذا فرضنا مثلا إن العجل ده بالعكس راح في النهاية وفشلوا في إنقاذه ـ إن الجاموسة الأم مثلا لن تصاب بشلل أو جلطة أو انهيار عصبي* حزنا على الفقيد!* إن الجاموس الأب لن يدخل في *اكتئاب مزمن *ويتوقف عن الذهاب إلى العمل "مصدوما" بسبب ما حدث! إن الأسرة لن تدخل عموما في حالة *حداد *وترتدي اللون الأسود لمدة عام على الأقل، بعد أن تقام أولا بالطبع سرادقات العزاء وتأتي بقية حيوانات الغابة لأجل "*نشاطركم الأحزان*" (ويمكن تيجي حتى النمور والأسود نفسها كمان تعزي عشان يبقا فعلا "قتلوا القتيل ومشيوا في جنازته" كما يقول المثل)! 

أبدا.. رغم كل هذا الكفاح الحقيقي ـ والمرعب أمام أعتى الوحوش (لأجل الحفاظ على "الحياة" نفسها أولا قبل أن يكون على "العجل" شخصيا)، رغم ذلك إذا غلب الموت هذه المرة أو في هذه الموقعة *لا مشكلة أبدا*.. الأمر ينتهي غالبا في التو واللحظة عند الحيوان، وهكذا تستمر رقصة الحياة والموت لأنها بالأحرى ظاهرة "طبيعية" تماما بل حتى عادية تحدث كل يوم في كل مكان. فقط الإنسان هو الذي "*يستثمر*" في أولاده وكأنهم ضمن أملاكه، وهذا هو الفرق، وهذا تحديدا ما كنت أتحدث عنه. إن ظهور "*الأنا*" عند الإنسان هو ما أفسد كل شيء، وهو أيضا سر شقائه *هو نفسه *وسبب عذابه. هنا فقط ـ عندما تمركزنا حول "الذات" وليس حول "الله" أو حتى حول "الحياة" ـ هنا فقط صار الأولاد "امتداد" للذات، صاروا بدون وعي "جزء" منها، وهكذا تحول النزوع الطبيعي والفطري التلقائي البريء نحو حمايتهم ورعايتهم إلى "هوس" بهم (يتنكر طبعا في هيئة "حب") وإلى "*تعلق*" مرضي (هو تحديدا ما طلب المسيح أن نبغضه ونتحرر منه)، ناهيك عن كون العلاقة من البداية استثمار لحساب الذات كما قلنا (وكما هو الحال غالبا في جميع علاقات الأنا، شاملا ذلك حتى علاقات الحب المزعوم)!


على أي حال الفكرة واضحة ولا داعي بالتالي للتكرار أو الإطالة.. أشكرك أخي الحبيب مرة أخرى على مداخلتك وعلى كلماتك الكريمة، أستاذ *بايبل *الجميل زهرة حقيقية من زهرات هذا الموقع ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك وبيتك وكل أسرتك. 

* * *​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 أغسطس 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> موضوع رائع فعلا و يستحق النقاش للفائدة.
> 
> سأكتب تجربتي الشخصية مع أبنائي. أعطيني بعض الوقت ايها الإبن الغالي *عبد المسيح*




*منتظر ة اسمع من حضرتك تجربتك مع ابنائك*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 أغسطس 2017)

+++++++


----------



## خادم البتول (7 أغسطس 2017)

إيه ده أنا زعلان منك؟ ليه بتقولي كده؟ ده انتي حبيبة قلبي يا ملكة أزعل منك إزاي بس؟  بالعكس انتي بالذات ليكي عندي مَعزة خاصة لأنك أقدم صديقة ليا من مصر على الشبكة كلها زي ما قلت قبل كده.. أعرفك من قبل حتى ما نتقابل هنا، من أيام الحمامة الحسنة والحسناء السورية والجيل الجميل ده! فإذا كنت يا صديقتي الجميلة لا أزعل ممن يستحقون الزعل فعلا فهل أزعل منك؟ على العكس أعتز كثيرا بصداقتك وبركة حضورك في حياتي لأنك شخصية رائعة صافية طيبة القلب.. أحيانا طريقتك وأسلوبك وحتى أفكارك هي اللي بتخفي ندرة وجمال جوهرك ده عن كثيرين، وأغلب الناس طبعا ليس لهم إلا الظاهر.. من هنا قد يُساء فهمك وأنا بالتالي ـ إضافة لمحبتي وإعزازي ـ متعاطف دائما معك وإن كنت أيضا أعذر اللي بيزعلوا منك.

وده يقودني إلى التقييمات: فين بقا يا ستي التقييمات دي؟  راحت خلاص أيام التقييمات الله يرحم! باستثناء الأستاذ *بايبل *ـ وقد تحاورنا بالفعل معا ـ هي فقط الأم *أمة *اللي أكرمتني بتقييم وكلمات ثمينة طبعا لا أستحقها، وأما فيما يخصك لم تذكر شيئا (وإن كنت بردو فهمت إنها يمكن تكون فعلا بتحضرلك صينية بسبوسة حلوة بالمكسرات تستاهل بقك) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 بالمناسبة هي أيضا الست أمة ممن يُساء فهمهم بسهولة وعادة ما تخفي صلابة مظهرهم رقة جوهرهم.. على أي حال سأعود إليك وإلى أسئلتك مرة أخرى يا ملكة ان شاء الله، ولعل الست أمة ترسل أيضا الليلة رسالتها الموعودة.. هذا فقط أرسله سريعا لكي أؤكد *أولا *إنه مفيش *أبدا *أي زعل من ناحيتك يا قمر، ولا انزعاج ولا أي كلام من ده أبدا ربنا يديم المعروف.. *وثانيا *إن رسالتي بدأت بيكي صحيح لكن طبعا كلمتي كانت عامة للجميع مش ليكي انتي فقط (وقد ذكرت أن جميع الردود كانت ممتازة).. فقط بعد أن انتهيتم جميعا كانت دعوتي ـ أيا ما كانت الخطوات التي نتبعها ـ هي أن نأخذ الأمر بروح التسليم والتوكل مع الرضا والسلام والمحبة، هذا كل ما بالأمر.. وحتى نلتقي. :16_4_10:


​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 أغسطس 2017)

++++++++++++


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أغسطس 2017)

إيه ده؟ ده *بجد *الكلام ده؟ لليوم التاني على التوالي فعلا بتفاجئيني بكلماتك! طيب يا ملكة حقك عليا أنا غلطان سامحيني.. قطعا لو كنت أعرف إن هكذا سيكون فهمك ما كتبت حرف واحد مما كتبته.. ومتى كنت أسخر أو "أتريأ" يا أختي الغالية؟ ومتى كنت لا أحترم الناس أو أستهزئ بهم أو لا أراعي مشاعرهم؟ ما هو التاريخ كله عندك أهو شوفي كده بنفسك! للأسف صديق واحد في هذا المنتدى ـ ربنا يساعده ـ هو اللي سمعت منه كلام شبه كده منذ فترة، ويبدو إنه فعلا كان مصدق ما يقول! (حتى كلمة "مشاركة نصابة" دي اللي حذفتيها هي دي بالضبط لغته سبحان الله)!  على أي حال أنا يا ست الكل أعتذر لك وأبوس راسك كمان حقك عليا.. ده كله طبعا كان مجرد مزاح بريء مع أصدقاء قدامى لا ينطوي أبدا على أي "تريأه" وإنما محبة خالصة صافية، صدقي أو لا تصدقي! وطبعا ما دام أسيء فهمه فلا داعي له أبدا وسأقوم أيضا بتحريره فورا وإزالة كل ما يتعلق بك من رسالتي.. ولا يهمك يا باشا ولا تزعلي نفسك.. بالعكس يا ريتك كنتي نطقتي وقلتي كل اللي جواكي ده من بدري. (وأنا بالمناسبة أتعجب: كان فين كل ده بالأمس تحديدا وانتي جاية تسألي ببراءة: «*إيه بقا اللي مزعلك مني؟*» هل كان ده كله في قلبك لكنك اتبعتي مبدأ "*التقيـة*" زي الشيعة واخترتي "تجسّي الجو" أولا قبل الهجوم؟؟؟ ولا ده بالأحرى ظهر فجأة *بعد* ردي عليكي، وكأنك بتطبقي حرفيا بدون ما تشعري قول المتنبي: *إذا أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكته * وإن أنت أكرمت اللئيم تمردا*؟؟؟ صدقيني يا أختي *أربأ* بك عن الاختيارين، بل أعرف يقينا إنك أجمل وأعلى من إنك تضعي نفسك في اختيار كهذا)! أيا ما كان النقاش منتهي كما قلتِ.. وفي الختام طبعا أعتذر مرة أخرى ودون تردد عن أي ضيق سببته كلماتي، لك أو لغيرك، بالتأكيد دون قصد. ربنا يباركك يا ملكة ويبارك حياتك وبيتك وأولادك، سلام ونعمة.


​


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أغسطس 2017)

المشاركة التي أعددت معظمها اليوم أعتقد أنها كانت جميلة ولكن ضاعت بالطبع للأسف بعد ما حدث، ونشكر الرب على هذا لأن *مشيئته لا شك أجمل. *أرسل على أي حال من تلك المشاركة ثلاث فقرات فقط أعتقد أنها الأهم، للأحباء جميعا وطبعا للملكة نفسها أيضا إذا كان يهمها أن تقرأ بعض أفكاري البسيطة حول هذا الأمر.

* * *​
... الإلحاد **محال** ببساطة! الملحد نعم ينكر الله ولكن اسأليه: هل ينكر *الحياة*؟ هل ينكر *الحب*؟ هل ينكر *الجمال*؟ هل ينكر *الخير*؟ هل ينكر *الحق*؟ ... طب ما هو كل ده ربنا.. كل دي وجوه وأبعاد مختلفة لنفس الحقيقة الواحدة المطلقة اللي احنا بنقول عليها "ربنا".. يبقا إزاي ملحد؟ إذاً الإلحاد محال *مبدئيا*.. إذا كان الإلحاد هو إنكار وجود الله إذاً الإنسان *من حيث المبدأ *لا "*يستطيع*" أن يلحد! إن "الوجود" نفسه هو الله، بالتالي إذا كان الملحد يؤمن على الأقل إنه هو شخصيا موجود فهذا بحد ذاته ـ شاء أم أبى، عرف أم جهل ـ يعني ضمنا أنه مؤمن بوجود الله! بالتالي ما ينكره الملحد ليس الله حقا (ذلك ليس مستطاعا) وإنما ينكر فقط صورة أو مفهوما دينيا محددا عن الله، مفهوما شائها بالفعل في أغلب الأحوال، جاءه دون فهم من هذا الدين أو ذاك. فإذا كان الأمر هكذا فالملحد بالتالي لم يخطئ بل لعله بالعكس يستحق الاحترام والتقدير وحتى الإشادة بذكائه وصدقه وقبل كل شيء بشجاعته. 

لكن معاملتنا مع الأمر بعد هذا التأسيس أو الفهم العام تختلف من ملحد لآخر: هناك مثلا ملحد مثل ريتشارد داوكنز، أو سام هاريس، أو كريستوفر هيتشنز (وهذا الأخير، وقد رحل للأسف عن عالمنا، كان الأقرب لقلبي شخصيا والأكثر إنسانية وصدقا واحتراما بينهم جميعا)، وهناك ملحد مثل هذه البنت اللي في أولى ثانوي اللي حكيتوا عنها.. الأوائل دول "*أساطين الإلحاد*" في العالم، رسله وأنبياؤه بالمعنى "الديني" للكلمة، بينما الأخيرة دي بنت بسيطة مسكينة في سن المراهقة تستحق كل تعاطفنا، تبحث في الأغلب عن تحقق واستقلال وظهور وتحتاج طبعا إلى *الاهتمام والحب *أكثر مما تحتاج إلى النقاش والجدل! (تحتاج هذه البنت ـ غالبا ـ إن اللي حواليها أولا يقولوا لها: الله عليكي يا ماريان ـ مثلا.. اسم الصليب.. طول عمرك تفكيرك سابق سنك.. ولا عمرنا حتى فكرنا في السؤال ده قبل كده.. أول مرة ناخد بالنا من النقطة دي... وهكذا، ده كده مبدئيا قبل أي شيء)! 

فما بين الطرفين ـ من داوكنز إلى ماريان ـ هناك كل ألوان الطيف وكل درجات التفرد والتنوع والاختلاف الإنساني الجميل بل الباهر من ملحد إلى آخر.. بالتالي لا يمكن في تقديري ـ بل ولا يجب ـ أن تكون هناك إجابة واحدة "ستاندرد" أو معيارية لسؤال الإلحاد! الأمر يختلف بالقطع من حالة إلى أخرى ويتوقف كل مرة على *الشخصيات المشتركة المتفاعلة *كلها معا*: الابن الملحد* (سنه، ثقافته، ذكاؤه، نمط شخصيته، مواهبه وقدراته، مشاعره، نقاط ضعفه، إلخ)، وفي المقابل أيضا *الأب والأم *(ثقافتهم اللاهوتية، قامتهم الروحية، سعة اطلاعهم، أسلوب تربيتهم، شخصيتهم، إلخ)، ناهيكي طبعا عن *طبيعة العلاقة نفسها *بين الابن / البنت والأهل (فيه ناس مثلا خلقت مبكرا مساحة صداقة ومكاشفة مع أولادهم ـ زي الرائعة ماريا هنا مثلا ـ وفيه ناس المساحة د عندهم ضيقة جدا أو معدومة). وهكذا.


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2017)

خادم البتول قال:


> (حتى كلمة "مشاركة نصابة" دي اللي حذفتيها هي دي بالضبط لغته سبحان الله)!​



*[FONT=&quot]يا تأثيرك الطاغي يا "عوبد"*​​*[FONT=&quot]
*​​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

